# the dogs :-)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Cocotte










Blizzak 










-28 Celcius.... 










Baby Gibbs 










Hélène


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely georgeous! So much fun in the soft snow!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

You sir got badass dogs


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics! Well done!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

The only word that can describe those two and the photograph's is.....Gorgeous!!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They're stunning as usual :wub:


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

last one??  

wonderful baby Gibbs


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love your dogs.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Great photos, beautiful dogs..


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Your kiddos are stunning <3 And fantastic pictures too!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank's!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Stunners!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## blithe (Sep 6, 2014)

Gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Omg they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Nothing better than beautiful dogs in snow :wub:


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Cocotte










Baby Gibbs










Blizzak



















Just for fun


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs, gorgeous pictures, as always!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs! Gibbs is stunning! :wub:


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Simply gorgeous pics! The sable (Baby Gibbs) and the one covered in snow... Outstanding pics!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank's !!!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really enjoying your pictures!! You have some wonderful companions!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, such gorgeous dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and pics!


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------

